# Submissions from front mount?



## Shotgun Buddha (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey, was just wondering what submissions you guys would consider possible/useful from from mount?
I know the obvious one is just throw a leg over and then fall into armbar.
And that there are plenty of collar chokes available, although I don't like relying on them having a collar heavy enough to choke em with. 
Saw a funny incident where a friend of mine who favours them tried it on a huge new guy automatically, and then realized too late the guy only had a t-shirt on and got tossed around like a rag-doll. 
So what would you use in that position?
Subs only, no GnP.


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 16, 2006)

My favorites are the oldies but goodies, the armbar or triangle.


----------



## Ybot (Nov 16, 2006)

Armbar and triangle are definitely the go to moves.  You can try a no-gi veriation of the Eziekiel choke also.  It's also possible to get leg subs by getting deep grapevines and then standing.  If you have the size for it you can smoother a guy with your chest.

The other option, of course, is to set up a submission in the mount, then transition to finish.  I'll start the no-gi variation of the baseball choke from mount, then transition to side to finish.  Or start kimuras or americanas from the mount transitioning to side to complete them.  You can also set up an omoplata by pulling straight up on one of the arms and stepping over them fliping them into position for the omoplata.

Not all are high percentage, but all are possible.


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess my best subs from mount are the armbar, triangle and americana, but like Ybot said, its a really good position for setting stuff up.  Mount is also a really great position for cooking your opponent, i.e. staying on top and letting them waste energy trying to get out.  after a couple of minutes of getting cooked in someone's mount, part of me starts to hope they'll try to take an armbar so I can try and hitchhike out, even if this is a stupid strategy.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 25, 2006)

Other than what has already been mentioned, one submission that I like from the mount:

When your opponent is bucking and trying to sweep you, allow him to roll beneath you and catch him in a rear-naked choke and dig your heels into his thighs.

I have done this in training, not in a real competition atmosphere. Also, we were not rolling with a gi that day...not sure if that made the difference.


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Nov 26, 2006)

Thats a good point, you can often get the back from mount if the bottom person rolls over too much in their escape.  Side mount is also a good position to take if your opponent is rolling around and bucking a lot, and you can get the back from there too.


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, if its a "GI situation" I personally really like to use a sleeve choke. Its quick and can be launch from many different types of setups.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 8, 2006)

I like the cross-collar. Usually they try to swim out or break you grip and either set themselves up for an arm bar or american. My $.02

B


----------



## CHA3Kenpo (Dec 25, 2006)

Keylock is an easy one from the mount. Unless your compiling that as an "armbar" in general.  Don't know if that is the same as the americana as I am not familiar with that move.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 25, 2006)

Front naked, while you post with your head for stability until you get in a good stretch/compression. Sleeve wheel also works nicely if you happen to be wearing a good jacket yourself.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

CHA3Kenpo said:


> Keylock is an easy one from the mount. Unless your compiling that as an "armbar" in general. Don't know if that is the same as the americana as I am not familiar with that move.


 
Americana, Keylock and Bent Arm lock are terms all used for the same technique.


----------



## CHA3Kenpo (Dec 25, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Americana, Keylock and Bent Arm lock are terms all used for the same technique.


 
Thats why I joined, to learn things like this, Thanks!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

Your welcome!  Glad I could help.


----------



## Moogong (Dec 26, 2006)

I really like the "S" mount.  As soon as they are on their side I put my knee in their back so they can not turn into me.  From there I you have chokes, kimuras, and armbars.  ​


----------

